# [Heisec] Nikolaus bringt halbe App für Personalausweis und Gesundheitskarte



## Newsfeed (6 Dezember 2012)

Das Open eCard-Team stellt eine halbfertige Version seiner Karten-App bereit, mit der man schon mal die Nutzerdaten des neuen Personalausweises und der elektronischen Gesundheitskarte auslesen kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

